# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  عباس ياناس ....حسين الحجامي .... اروع ماسمعت بمناسبة المولد الجليل 2011-1432

## bassrawi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اللهم صلٍ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم وسهل مخرجهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






اقدم لكم قصيده ولااروع {لابوالفضل العباس} ..عليه السلام.. بمناسبة المولد ...

للرادود الرائع والمميز .. حسين الحجامي 
الحقيقه من اجمل ماسمعت اذني 




بعنوان 
{عبــــاس يانـــــاس}







sound by

BaSsRaWi


وانا متأكد انها راح تعجبكم 

وربي يسعدكم بحق ابا الفضل العبااس
ويحقق امانيكم بحق ام البنين 


ومتــــــــــــباركين بالمـــــــــــــولد وربي يعيده علينا وعليكم
بالافراح والمسراات وطولــت العمــر
واتمنى لكم حسن الاستمــــــــاع

محتاجين لدعائكم كثير .....
دانــيال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*سلمت يدينك .. 

طرح روووووعه..

موفق لكل خير *

----------

